# Soil Test Results - High Nutrients?



## Gizmo (7 mo ago)

Just got my results back from soilkit.com. The results are basically the opposite of what I expected. Really high in nutrients. A 6.5 PH, but with a higher buffer (so a recommendation to add sulfur). I don't know what to make of the recommendation for a 16-0-8 fertilizer and sulfur. Pre-test, I was going to spoon feed it 0.2lb/n/k with a 13-13-13 every 3 weeks.

Meyer Zoysia. New-ish sod. Slow to grow in some areas. Some areas look great. No active fungus or bugs (as of today, at least).

What do think?


----------



## YardWork314 (May 1, 2021)

I'm curious what others say about applying sulfur based on your results. I have almost exactly the same ph and buffer ph, and my results also recommend sulfur. I was just searching "sulfur" and I saw your post.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

A pH of 6.5 is perfect. Don't add sulfur, I went to their website. Their directions for taking a soil sample are to take 4 samples, from 2-4 inches deep, and put them in the bag. That's not enough samples, the depth is inconsistent,, and they aren't mixed together properly. Auburn does soil testing, only $7. You could compare results.
https://www.aces.edu/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/ANR-2307.pdf

O.2 lb of npk every 3 weeks isn't very much. Any particular reason you chose that amount? Auburn's publication on zoysia says 2-4 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft a year for minimum maintenance, 6-8 lb for high maintenance.
https://ssl.acesag.auburn.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-1129/ANR-1129-archive.pdf


----------



## Gizmo (7 mo ago)

Thanks @Virginiagal. That's what I thought about the PH, but buffer PH is throwing me off. Good call on comparing results. I'll check it out.

As for .2lb/npk ... every *2 weeks for the remainder of the season. It's already been fed about 0.8-1lb on the season. I've read several posts from Greendoc to not overfeed Zoysia with nitrogen to prevent a thatchy mess. Basically, it doesn't need as much as they recommend. My Zoysia is already thatchy so I'm aiming to hit that 2lb on the nose.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Buffer pH is done to determine the amount of lime needed if the soil is acidic (less than 7). Some soils are heavily buffered and need a lot of lime to make a pH change. Other soils are lightly buffered and don't need as much to make the same change. A buffer pH is not needed at all for alkaline soil. I don't know why they would recommend sulfur on a perfect 6.5 soil. I expect their computer isn't programmed correctly and is spitting out nonsense. Maybe you should call the company and complain. Maybe they will fix the error for future tests.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://www.al.com/news/2021/07/auburn-university-works-with-private-firm-to-provide-soil-tests-for-homeowners.html
:roll:


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Virginiagal said:


> A pH of 6.5 is perfect. Don't add sulfur, I went to their website. Their directions for taking a soil sample are to take 4 samples, from 2-4 inches deep, and put them in the bag. That's not enough samples, the depth is inconsistent,, and they aren't mixed together properly. Auburn does soil testing, only $7. You could compare results.
> https://www.aces.edu/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/ANR-2307.pdf
> 
> O.2 lb of npk every 3 weeks isn't very much. Any particular reason you chose that amount? Auburn's publication on zoysia says 2-4 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft a year for minimum maintenance, 6-8 lb for high maintenance.
> https://ssl.acesag.auburn.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-1129/ANR-1129-archive.pdf


+1. I sent in a bag of soil to Auburn and in just a few days had their report. A good $7 investment IMO. It changed my fert plan and has me shopping for lime to put down this Fall/Winter to raise pH.


----------

